# Nice Project



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This has turned out to be a very nice money maker. Full interior, complete exterior. We did a sealer, than elastomeric, with a Super Paint top coat. 3 different colors of white trim and she just keeps adding more work!!! I don't know how great the last 2 pics are but they are of the master bedroom. I thought it looked pretty sharp. Talk about bonuses, she gave the foreman on the project a 3 year old 52" TV. Her husband wants a new one


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always Aaron nice! :thumbsup:
52" tv is a sweet bonus.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Verry nice!
I didnt understand, what is the top coat on the ext.?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, what was the system you used for the ext.? That should have been my ?.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Seal crete/Sherlastic/Super Paint Satin


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont take this wrong but
I have never heard of a system like that. Why did you put super over the elasto? And why would you use seal as a primer? I would like to hear your input


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

place looks nice man!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All stucco gets sealed down here. http://www.seal-krete.com/heavyduty.htm Stops chalking. Elastomeric is flat. Super Paint looks better and they wanted a satin finish.
The sealer will add years to the project. "If you don't seal it's gonna peel"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice work, as always!:thumbsup:
Did I miss the finish pics of the beach house?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: You can use Seal Krete over wood also


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What did you use to apply the Seal Krete?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> All stucco gets sealed down here. http://www.seal-krete.com/heavyduty.htm Stops chalking. Elastomeric is flat. Super Paint looks better and they wanted a satin finish.
> The sealer will add years to the project. "If you don't seal it's gonna peel"


my rep said that also. He recommended priming/sealing with a masonry primer then coming back with a 100% acrylic if there wasn't any cracking on the surface. The only issue I would feel that could come up is the same as using elastomeric caulking.. it flexing and the acrylic not.

I am sure Aaron has enough knowledge to know what he is doing and how to get it right for his customers/geographic area. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Like that color scheme. Nice job.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Great looking job Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Your pictures are of great quality. What camera do you use if you dont mind?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to learn more about this system


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Aaron - Very nice work. I'm impressed. Keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Very nice work, as always!:thumbsup:
> Did I miss the finish pics of the beach house?


Haven't finished yet...a few extras, ran days, every day 3:00. We should be finished up this Friday.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> What did you use to apply the Seal Krete?


Airless. turn presure down mist it on. we probably shot 10 gallons on tis house.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Your pictures are of great quality. What camera do you use if you dont mind?


Olympus FE-340


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You guys do some nice work Aaron!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Good job Arron


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

8 megapixels would explain the quality pictures. I have a 4 mp samsung that I need to chunk and upgrade. Thanks for the follow-up and look forward to seeing the beach house.:thumbsup:


----------

